# Video of more fantastic dioramas at Bovington Model Show 2017



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Enjoy !


----------



## Norbert Ossner (Mar 5, 2017)

great video. thanks for sharing


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Almost like being there.Thank you.


----------

